# Have been asked to hire out our camping car ???



## 107286 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello, I live in Brittany, we have a 2002 Elnagh Fiat 2.8 jtd with 50,000 kms on the clock, she is like new and we have had her since October last year 2007, she is our first camping car ( as they call them over here ) and we love her to bits, we are about to embark on a month long hike to Italy and the South of France with our 6 yr old, any way, last night we were asked by some very good close French friends ( I have known them for 17 years ) if they could hire our camper in August to go to Switzerland ? They are a couple ( smokers )and their 14 yr old son, I have made a very quick google search and the mileage would be in the region of 3000 kms plus, what do I say ??? I often help them out in their restaurant, they pay me, I want to say yes but I am also very protective of my camper and do not want the extra mileage and wear and tear, my husband says yes let them hire it but then what would be a reasonable cost to friends ? They will take out their own insurance etc. Its a tough one .............. Help. :? Ella


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

You just have to be prepared for any possible damage, stains on upholstery, and the smell of tobacco that may take forever to go.

If you can still remain friends after any of the above then all may be well.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Why don't you find out the cost of hiring a similar van from a hire company?

Do you smoke? If not, will you be able to put up with nicotine pollution and stains afterwards? Are you prepared to risk upholstery burn damage? Or general exterior bodywork damage? Or general interior fittings damage? What happens if the toilet/hot water heater/alternator/clutch packs up when they have it? Who pays for the repairs? Or recovery in the event of a breakdown?

Base your risk assessment (which is what is required) on the worst possible scenario and the consequential cost to you in terms of money and hassle, and also on how much your friendship could stand the worst possible scenario. Then ask yourself if any amount of money would compensate for all that. If it would, you've got your hire price. If it wouldn't, don't do it.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd be concerned about insurance. This came up a while ago on here - have a look through the threads in this 'Hire' forum.

What if something went wrong with your motorhome whilst they had it, and there was an accident, and someone injured? You might be held liable. You would *definitely* need hire insurance.

For what it's worth, we have never lent anyone either of our motorhomes, any of our boats, or our seaside flat. We have had people along with us when we're using them, but never lent them out. We wouldn't do it. Even to friends we've known for decades.

Gerald


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Also is it possible to run hire insurance alongside your own insurance? I know I've been told previously by an insurance company that a vehicle couldn't be covered by two policies simultaneously. Were they correct?

Viv


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am very wary of lending/hiring anything out to family or close friends.

Its a financial concern, so far as I am concerned, 
e.g. How much is reasonable?, if they're that close a friend, do you simply make sure the stuff thats legal is covered, insurance for instance, or do you charge enough to make a small profit? 

What happens if something breaks inside, and it may only be a small thing, like plates, or it could be an aircon. unit, who pays, when, what proportion, or if major mechanical breakdown, what will be the cost of repair, recovery, who pays, etc. and if their holiday is disrupted or cancelled who will be responsible for the cost of that.

Its all very well saying that its family or friends, and we're really close, so it wont be a problem, but I have experienced enought.....Do it cheap for us, then the complaints and claims rocket in and then theres no friend and grief in the family.


So, IMHO, I wouldn't, or, put it another way, as has been stated, check hire costs commercially, then with the research ref insurance etc done, do it 5% less. They do pay you in their restaurant, and if they pay the right wage for the tasks done, fair enough, if they give less. well, do the same for them.

once again, I wouldnt, not to family or friends.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dead Simple*

Hello there,

Very simple, Say No!. As your friends are French I would think they would understand as they tend to be prety much straight talking nation.

Trev.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Say no


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

How can you be sure that the friends policy will have adequate cover and that the cover exists ans will exist for the period of the let.

My advice like all the others is to say NO.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

It's a no unless you have unlimited assets to say: "What - you pranged it??? - OK Whatever/Hooray/What a gas/Let's all go and but another one each, I never liked the colour of the doorhandles anyway". NO - then it's definitely not on then.

You could sweeten it by telling them you could not possibly live with the worry that something could go wrong with it and ruin their holiday - so it has to be no.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

It would be a definite no from me as well, the only person I would lend my van to would be my Daughter or Sons, anyone else wouldn't get a look in, they wouldn't borrow it anyway, we have offered 8) 

Anne


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking at it from the opposite side, I would never ask to borrow or rent a motorhome from someone I know. Relationships are fragile enough without our own peculiar ways featuring in what is after all a commercial arrangement. 

But, of course, you don't wish to offend by saying no to their request. The skill is in coming up with a suitable reason which won't injure either party.

Shaun


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wouldn't want them exchanging bodily fluids in my bed.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Finding another part-time job in a restaurant and/or making new friends would be a lot easier than sorting out any problems when you get your camping-car back.

SD


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I would have to say no. Too many pitfalls even if you did want to hire it to them.

D.


----------



## 107286 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for all your replies, I think deep down I already know that it has to be a definite NON and will I have to tell them sooner rather than later before they start to plan their route ! I actually have a brother in law and father in law ( true ) both coming to stay with us in August so the camper would come in handy for trips out to the beach etc. I am fishing for suitable excuses now to make ! Thank you once again everybody for your comments. Ella


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I too would be in the "no" camp.

We had a couple of smokers in for drinks and it was hard enough to clear the smell after a couple of hours only - and they had not smoked in the van.

If you're looking for a way of saying no then why not tell them that your insurance company will not cover the hire and you do not want to change companies or upset them because of losing your no claims bonus. I guess that is actually true.

G


----------

